# Missed Dog?



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, I had to have my first dog put down just over 2 weeks ago. (7/3/14).
She had a brain tumor and it changed her behaviour. She attacked my other 2 dogs and tried to bite a child in the park. I know letting her go was the best thing to do, for me and her, but it doesn't make it any easier. 
When do you get over the loss, every feed I still look for 3 bowls, every walk I look for 3 leads.
I wake up in the middle of the night and look for her.
She was called Stella, I had her cremated and have put her ashes under a "Stella Cherry tree".
It's been nearly 3 weeks and I'm still crying every day.
Does it get easier?
















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww Hun what a sweetheart she was too :001_wub: I wish I had a magic wand to take away your pain really I do  but it will get easier with time  it is never easy having to say goodbye to our fur baby's  I lost my Poppy nearly 5 years ago now and I still cry for her  when they leave us they take a piece of your heart with them too  I have put a song on just below your thread go and have a peek it might help, don't be too hard on yourself you did the right thing for Stella she is at peace now :001_wub: resting with the angels x x x


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dianne58 said:


> Awww Hun what a sweetheart she was too :001_wub: I wish I had a magic wand to take away your pain really I do  but it will get easier with time  it is never easy having to say goodbye to our fur baby's  I lost my Poppy nearly 5 years ago now and I still cry for her  when they leave us they take a piece of your heart with them too  I have put a song on just below your thread go and have a peek it might help, don't be too hard on yourself you did the right thing for Stella she is at peace now :001_wub: resting with the angels x x x


Thanks, I listened to the song and cried like a baby. Although she's gone, she will always be with me. I need to remember the good times rather than the end.
It's hard though.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. It can take a mighty long time for the pain to subside, RIP Stella.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

It does get easier over time. I lost my last dog in July 2012 in a car accident I was driving but don't remember anything about the accident. Police put it down as no fault accident. I was unconscious for a week to 2 week after then came round and asked for my dog and my mum told me he had died. Even though I've lost 3 other dogs this was by far worst upset ever. He had been my own dog all others were shared. This dog had been with me nearly all time I'd trained him done agility with him. My mum promised me another dog from a pup but even though I agreed I couldn't of cared less right then. Over the next few week I had to focus on getting better myself with physio. When I did get home it was tough even simple things like knowing a photo of my dog had been moved upset me though I knew they had been saved. Another daft thing that upset me was my mum leaving the back gate open when she did gardening. Before we had always had to keep gate shut so dog couldn't get out.

Getting another dog really does help you move on. It was only when I got my current dog I could look at photos of my last dog without getting upset. No dog will ever replace another dog but getting another dog does give you something positive to focus on. You may not feel ready for another dog yet but in time you will. When I got my current dog I had already decided he would be treated exactly like my last dog as it would help me come to terms with losing other dog and he would have happier life for it so win win.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Nothing prepares us for the pain and loss and it takes time to go through all the emotions. They are a big part of our lives and without them everything changes. You will feel better in time but until then its best to just accept whatever feelings you have. I lost a pet four weeks ago and I still feel the pain and cry and miss him being around so much. Also, there is such a strong yearning to have them back or just see them again. I made a memory book and put a memorial online, it all helps to keep them close and in your heart.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Three weeks is still very early - you will be raw for a long time yet. There will be pain, maybe self-blame ("If only I'd get a diagnosis earlier", "If only I hadn't done XYZ/fed her ABC/ made excuses for her early out-of-character bad temper" etc etc etc). This is natural, but don't go down that route if you are tempted to. Hindsight is 20:20. 

Lots of things will cause you pain when you think of her - not least because you will wonder if you could have done anything different. Just remember, everything you did had her best interests at heart - and her illness will have made her a very unhappy fog. You did what was best for her and for the rest of your doggy family.

The pain will not go quickly, but it will ease, and one day you will realise that you have not thought of her constantly, or that you have thought about her without crying, and you will know that you are beginning to heal. It will take time, and you can't rush it. Talk about her, to people and to your other dogs; remember all the things that made your girl special and all the good times you had, and all the things she enjoyed, and her little quirks - what a wonderful personality she was. And comfort your other gods, who will also wonder what has happened to her, and allow their healing love to comfort you. And if you have faith, say a prayer for her (I will for you, anyway as I truly believe that God loves dogs very, very much). 

Maybe one day you will decide to get another - you will never find one like her, I can promise you that, but that doesn't mean that there isn't a wonderful dog waiting for you out there - maybe not yet born, but one day . . . 

But all you can do is give yourself time, be kind to yourself, ignore any idiots who can't appreciate how much you love her still (when my yorkie died, one fool said - "Well, you've got three other dogs haven't you? That's okay" It was all I could do not to snap back - "You've got your kids - have you got one to spare?") and feel free to unload your grief here, where we all know what you are going through.

And thank you for sharing her pictures - she looks gorgeous. Staffies are tops!


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks, it was 1 month yesterday and I felt lost without the 3rd dog, as if by magic, i met somebody who had staffy pups they couldnt rehome. Meet Stella (mk2)


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Aww bless her she looks so adorable  x x x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Stella.
I am sure Stella would be pleased that you have another puppy. She wouldn't want you to be sad and lonely.
We never forget our lost ones. Their paw prints are in out Hearts.

R.I.P Stella and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------

